# Stoked for the Burton Landlord? Click me.



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I dunno if a splitboard is targeted at all mountain, usually you skin to get to fresh lines. 

Will be interesting to see if they enter the split binding market.

Edit: I'm stoked for winter.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

2014 Landlord Springloaded Snowboard | Burton Snowboards

This one doesn't look like a split to me...

The camber profile I like, similar to my current board. They're getting closer! Only thing they need to do is blunt the shit out of those tips. I want effective edge man, can't get enough!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I tried the 59 last year and I found it meh. Just okay but it was in spring conditions


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Supra said:


> I tried the 59 last year and I found it meh. Just okay but it was in spring conditions


Anyone else tried this board? It could be good...


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Will let you know at end of December... Can't wait!
Camber under feet, s rocker in front, medium flex, should be a sweet ride, possible concern would be chatter while flat basing and edge hold on hard pack. 

Looking nice except the fairly lame artwork....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The good ride says its the reincarnate of the Malolo. I don't consider the malolo an all mt board. More taper and more setback than the barracuda. Sounds like a pow specific board to me. The trick pony sounds more like the all mt killer or the sherlock.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Why do you bother reading thegoodride? It's a joke. Here's the review:


> The Good Ride Review
> 
> 
> The Burton Landlord is the reincarnation of the Burton Malolo with a slightly altered shape and a little bigger set back than before. The Malolo was a very fun surfy board that I felt never should of been discontinued. I think they did it because they felt their might be some overlap with the somewhat recently introduced Barracuda. They do have a similar ride but the Burton Landlord offers a little more taper and a little more of a set back than the Barracuda giving it an even more surfy ride than the Barracuda.


Have these guys even ridden the board? NO.
To them, anything that has s-rocker or taper = a fun surfy board.
The Landlord feels NOTHING like the cuda. Sorry, try again. And no, it doesn't have a more surfy ride. Sigh. Morons.

Yes, the landlord is an allmountain board, as in it will handle all conditions well. The freeride geometry and s-rocker combine to keep the nose up in hardpack conditions, letting it ride more like a normal board than a tapered pow board.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Supra said:


> Here's the review:


Did they actually write "should of" in their review?!? SHOULD OF? It's SHOULD'VE which is short for SHOULD HAVE!

FUCK!

Can you tell that's one of my pet peeves?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Did they actually write "should of" in their review?!? SHOULD OF? It's SHOULD'VE which is short for SHOULD HAVE!
> 
> FUCK!
> 
> Can you tell that's one of my pet peeves?


I think your over reacting.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

> I think they did it because they felt their might be some overlap with the somewhat recently introduced Barracuda.


Did you miss the their/there?

Anyways, this quote is so silly.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I think your over reacting.


I think YOU'RE trying to piss me off!!! :laugh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I think YOU'RE trying to piss me off!!! :laugh:


You should of not over exaggerated in you're post's. Its like your trying to be literally a very unique...

:dizzy:


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> The good ride says its the reincarnate of the Malolo. I don't consider the malolo an all mt board. More taper and more setback than the barracuda. Sounds like a pow specific board to me. The trick pony sounds more like the all mt killer or the sherlock.


It is shaped like the Malolo but I think it is more marketing talk than reality. Pretty much it is a twin with a S-Rocker nose, so it should hold better than the Malolo on groomers. I got the Malolo the 2nd year it was introduced and I still remember skidding down the hard pack, washing out all over the place.

The Trick Pony is rocker in the middle, I am not sure how pronounced is the rocker bit but I rode the NS Cobra in super hard pack icy conditions and it was a 'wild' ride ...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

legendary..


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

nmk said:


> It is shaped like the Malolo but I think it is more marketing talk than reality. Pretty much it is a twin with a S-Rocker nose, so it should hold better than the Malolo on groomers. I got the Malolo the 2nd year it was introduced and I still remember skidding down the hard pack, washing out all over the place.
> 
> The Trick Pony is rocker in the middle, I am not sure how pronounced is the rocker bit but I rode the NS Cobra in super hard pack icy conditions and it was a 'wild' ride ...


Skidding out on hardpack on a cambered malolo??? You need to learn how to ride

Trick pony is flat in the middle btw. Edge hold is fine


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Supra said:


> Skidding out on hardpack on a cambered malolo??? You need to learn how to ride
> 
> Trick pony is flat in the middle btw. Edge hold is fine


Yeah, guess that must be it... or stance too far back, or that was just how it felt when I compared it to my CustomX which was my other ride.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

nmk said:


> Yeah, guess that must be it... or stance too far back, or that was just how it felt when I compared it to my CustomX which was my other ride.


Maybe board too big ?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Dull edges?

Too many beers at the lodge?


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Too short and too many beers in the huttes


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

too wide?

too many hot toddys at the saloon?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Too thick?

Too many willies in her cluacka?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

So stopped into a board shop in Ontario today that I used to frequent all the time. Asked them about the Landlord and the guy said he had never heard about it. Then he tried showing me a trick pony and said "look it has rocker in the tip and tail!"

He then looked through all the boards and couldn't find it. When *I* found it in their rack and pulled it out and showed it to him. Was explaining everything to him. Then he said "Look we have Lib Techs too!"








:dunno:







I'm all for supporting the local board shop but the service has to get better for me to not keep my business on the internet!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

poutanen said:


> So stopped into a board shop in Ontario today that I used to frequent all the time. Asked them about the Landlord and the guy said he had never heard about it. Then he tried showing me a trick pony and said "look it has rocker in the tip and tail!"
> 
> He then looked through all the boards and couldn't find it. When *I* found it in their rack and pulled it out and showed it to him. Was explaining everything to him. Then he said "Look we have Lib Techs too!"
> 
> ...


damn, how'd they let you back into the province 

more importantly what shop, some of us might want to go buy that landlord...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> damn, how'd they let you back into the province
> 
> more importantly what shop, some of us might want to go buy that landlord...


I hate to name them, as they've been my go to shop for years (and truth be told I still internet buy from them and their online ebay store). But nevertheless, it's a major snowboarding shop on Speers Rd. in Oakville. I'll be there tomorrow for a bit trying to get a deal on gear if anyone's in the area and wants to go for a pint! :yahoo:

BTW, the Landlord they had was a split, and I think it's was $850 or so. I didn't keep looking for find the solid version, but I wouldn't be surprised if they had it. It's where I bought my T6 and T7 a few years ago. They pretty much have everything!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Too thick?
> 
> Too many willies in her cluacka?


That has to be the nicest way to say penis in her vagina that I've ever heard. I will be using that one.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> You should of not over exaggerated in you're post's. Its like your trying to be literally a very unique...
> 
> :dizzy:


You almost braked the internet with that sentence.


----------



## Skyale (Nov 15, 2013)

I was a couple of weeks ago in my local snowboard shop to check some new boots. There was the first time I heard about the Landlord.
The guy who helped me finding the right boots mentioned something about the best board he has ever ridden...got my attention.
5 min after we had the board in our hands and were checking the different set ups. I have size 12 boots and this board has std width at the waist (255). But although he said it was fine I was not 100% convinced.

He send me an email after I left the store saying that he would keep it "reserved" for me until today, giving me enough time to make some research and deciding what to do.

So I think I'll buy it today & test it tomorrow in Davos (on groomers, not enough snow off-piste yet to go loco)

I predict Xmas will happen on the 16th of Nov this year! :yahoo:


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> Has Burton finally made the epitome of the all mountain shredder? Outstanding in powder, with the needed edge hold for groomers and ice, with playfulness for all-mountain freestyle. Comment below if your stoked. October, come quick.


Hey DCSnow, It has snowed 30+ cm each day for the past 3 days and temp is around -5C and the LandLord rocks!

Easy to carve and for such a wide board, edge to edge quite good! Easy to turn, flat basing is smooth and stable, not a jitter, not even with this giant nose. This board just floats with absolute ease in POW! Speed is very good but not as fast as my CustomX or SuperModelX.

With the bindings set back. stance set at +10 & -3, it is actually very maneuverable in the trees. 

Not big on FreeStyle but I did do a few 360s and it was quite easy. But then, the current conditions are just prime!!! Sorry, no ice in sight so can't comment on that bit.... but on steep hard pack sections, this board holds the edge with ease!!! Camber under feet and the S-Rocker before the front foot, just love it! Bought 2, one for the Mrs... but not for her, too big... will either keep it for my son or change it for the Barracuda or X9 for the Mrs...

It is still snowing now and can't wait until tomorrow! This board rocks!!!


----------



## Racer20 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just took my 159 landlord out for the first day at Big Sky. Thin on coverage, so mostly groomers and chopped up soft snow from earlier in the week.

Compared to my 157 Barracuda, the LL is much more stable on blue/black hardpack, but not quite as easy to maneuver around the moguls, being a bit longer and wider. I'm guessing it'll float better too, with the wider nose and more taper, but that will have to wait.

Comparing the camber profile of the two boards was interesting, my 'Cuda actually has a bit of rocker between the bindings (almost looks like a flying V when I put it flat on a table), whereas the LandLord is all camber until past the front binding.

So far I really like the board, I'm hoping I don't lose TOO much agility in the trees.

The best way I can describe this board is that it feels like a hybrid of my Barracuda and my old 2011 Custom X.

nmk, My wife was out on her 145 Day Trader today and really liked it. I wish it had a bit of camber, but it was the only tapered board I could find in her size.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Similar situation as you Racer20. At first, at 70kg weight, I found the 159 a bit long but set the stance all the way back and it is quite agile in the trees, though I am sure it is not as sweet as the Cuda. I don't particularly like the increased stance width as the rear foot goes back further than front...

My son got a hold of my wife's LL and at 55kg, he was zooming around the trees with ease... guess it is an age issue.... :dizzy:

I still need to find a POW/Groomer board for my wife. We both have the X8 as the freestyle board and I don't want to lug more than 2 boards per person on vacation... Maybe as you said, the Day Trader or maybe the Trick Pony, but either one will not hold as nicely on hardback or ice as the LL. Difficult.... A LandLord in 154 would be prime for her...

Looks like the LL will replace my SuperModelX.... I will miss the stiffness of the SMX.... that to me... is still one awesome board, super light, fast, stiff, tapered... but I need a board leaning more to the POW side... hoping to do more Japan riding in the future!


----------

